

Will Your Golden Years Be Robot-Assisted? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/05/will-your-golden-years-be-robot-assisted/

======
dalke
Is there a term which distinguishes between a robot like a dishwasher or
laundry machine, vs. robotic lawn mowers or vacuum, vs. the type of robot
discussed here?

Otherwise, the answer to the above question is "yes", in so far as my life is
already robot-assisted.

